# Bargain jets



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

New Ray 1/72 scale jets. 

What they are NOT: very detailed, accurate, well made, dramatic or expensive. 

Yet they do provide a decent representation of the real things alright and they are quite fun to add details to make them look far more realistic. 

From the point of view of having a fun, real inexpensive collection of fairly representative famous jets, it would be hard to find a better source.

Thanks for looking...

F-4, F-14, F-15, F-16, F-117, F-18, SR-71


----------



## EnzoF660 (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice work for such small models, although you can clearly see what you were talking about with all the cons. Still, like I said, they look good for being as bad as you say.

P.S. Almost all of these are what I intend to have in my collection within the next year or 2...except 1/48 for me.

I'd say my favorite is the F-117.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

They'd be perfect for luring little kiddies into the hobby with...


----------

